# most odorless outdoor strain



## tokinherper (Apr 27, 2011)

i'd love to play around with an outdoor grow but my neighbors are close. i have a privacy fence that they couldn't see through or over. is there any seemingly odorless strains. or close? or best all around concealable outdoor?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 27, 2011)

Cover your fence with honeysuckles and lavender flowering vines and a liliac bush or 2 in the yard andthe smell of the mj plants will blend in. 

A warning pet skunk sign can't hurt either


----------



## Dr.KNOWITALL (Apr 27, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> A warning pet skunk sign can't hurt either


 
:rofl: :hitchair:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2011)

In reality, however, there is really no effective way to cover the smell of mj growing outside.  I can smell mj growing very strongly when the wind is right on the 1st hole of the golf course I play.  I KNOW someone close is growing.


----------



## v35b (Apr 27, 2011)

smack a ball over that way and take a looky.


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> In reality, however, there is really no effective way to cover the smell of mj growing outside. I can smell mj growing very strongly when the wind is right on the 1st hole of the golf course I play. I KNOW someone close is growing.


 

thats scary! for who ever is growing that at least. someone smelling my plants sounds like a nightmare. i guess i'll stick to indoor with carbon filters lol. i just figured with all of the strains and breeding and cross breeding that there would be a "quiet" strain by now. maybe thats just something i should work on.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 27, 2011)

schwagg?





:rofl:


----------



## tokinherper (Apr 27, 2011)

what we call mids here (5$ gram) has seeds. you know  we call schwagg that brown brick stuff. reggie. but i've seen a few people grow out mids seeds and even they reak.


----------



## leafminer (Apr 27, 2011)

Simple. There are plenty of really high strength indicas that hardly smell at all. I hesitate to recommend a Nirvana strain these days, but . . . their Aurora has almost no smell and is really strong stuff. I'd say that Sensi's Black Domina has not much smell and although not as strong as Aurora is a good smoke and a heavy yield plant - outdoor I am guessing it should go to 6-8 oz per plant. I regularly get 4 or 5 oz off a 5-gallon potted one. What you want to avoid are hybrids, they smell the strongest.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 27, 2011)

My indoor Aurora was not odorless by any means....maybe some of the phenos are different in odor.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is the sign for yard security.


----------



## ftw2012 (Apr 27, 2011)

this last weekend i was visiting chicago and was walking by a garden shop at about 11pm and very strongly smelled the smell of flowering marijuana....enough that i even said "wow someone is defiently growing pot somewhere here"   it made me worry for them a bit....


----------

